# Muscle Rage Quad Review



## spodoinklehorse (Mar 5, 2014)

Lot of chat about SARMs recently, thought Id post a quick review of the above. My own background is 2 dbol "cycles", 2 PH cycles (Halodrol) and 4 test cycles. Due to work commitments and family, I had to stop the test.

In each pill: Ostarine 10mg, Cardarine 3mg, MK47 10mg, LGD4033 10mg.

Claims: Osta Rage for maximum strength, fat loss and lean muscle mass gains Cardarine for insane endurance and rapid fat loss. MK-47 for increased growth hormone, IGF-1 and appetite levels. LGD Extreme for rapid mass and strength increased.QUAD will take your physique to levels you didn't realise you had. It wont take long before everyone is asking what you are taking.

I took 2 pills per day, for 10 weeks, eating for bulk, same training style (HST) but added extra MYO reps to each final set.

Week 1 - 4: Nothing, no pumps, no increased energy or recovery, no increase in appetite.

Week 5 - 7: Increase in strength, slight but noticeable. Still no increase to the above.

Week 8 - 10: Felt like dirt, lethargic, nausea and a severe loss of appetite. Strength diminished.

I have now completed a clomid and nolva PCT and cant say I would recommend this product, any gains I made were more in line with the increase in calories as opposed to the SARMs. Maybe a beginner may have better results but not for anyone with a bit of experience, stick with the test. I read somewhere SARMs will do what creatine claims to do, which probably is fitting to my experience. Now that PCT is over, I realize just how bad I felt in the final few weeks, just awful, very hard to describe, not really flu-like or depression but just feeling like absolute sh1t and the loss of appetite was ridiculous.


----------

